# Paint peeling on front bumper 2017 Cruze



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Typically, even if it was an OEM part, they will need to either paint it fresh or paint to match the rest of the car. I would say this is a discussion for the body shop that did the work unfortunately.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Take it to the body shop that did the repair and find out what warranty they have on their work/paint? It would seem to me this is not normal and somehow something was done wrong.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ajb62787 said:


> I noticed this morning (10/25/19) after getting a car wash on my 2017 Cruze that my front bumper was peeled paint. The bumper was replaced due to an auto accident back in May, 2018. I’m not too certain if it’s standard wear and tear or if the collision shop used a factory or aftermarket bumper. They listed in the paperwork provided to the insurance company of it being factory equipment; however I have no proof that it is.
> Anyone have this issue or any suggestions.
> <snip pic>


I wonder if they used the correct primer. Plastics require different primers or the paint won't adhere well. Seems like some body shops are lazy or hard headed when it comes to dealing with this kind of stuff. You might ask them how they prepped it for paint, and what they had to do differently for the plastic. (I've not worked with plastics, so I can't tell you what the appropriate primer is, but I know it's different.)

That said, drive thru car washes can be hard on paint.

I doubt they'll re-do it for free, but if you show it to them and ask about the surface preparation, you might get them to give you a discount on re-painting it. 

Doug

.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I was able to take it to the auto body shop who did the repair and said it will be taken care of at no cost as they had a 3 year warranty


----------

